# trying to concieve the herbal way



## katie1989newport (Jan 21, 2013)

I've been with my partner for 7 years and much of that we was ttc with no luck. my periods stopped for 3 plus years but after losing 50 lbs there back . I test myself every month for ovulation but it always comes back negative .
ive been taking 2000mg of royal jelly for the last 2 months and just started vitex and I was going to take soya isoflavones on day 5 of my cycle for 5 days . have any one tried soya isoflavones to help with ovulation and are royal jelly and vitex good for fertility problems .


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I would say that your next step to to get your ovulation checked by your gp, you can do this via simple blood tests on particular days of your cycle.

Hope this helps.
Best wishes 
Sheila


----------

